# [V] Hardware / Spiele



## Evil-p3t (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

 da ich meinen PC auf Sockel AM 3 umrüsten möchte, will ich meine derzeit nicht gebrauchten Hardwareteile verkaufen.
Ich liste meine Angebote mit Preisvorstellung auf verhandlungsbasis auf:

Mainboard Sockel 939 Asus A8N SLI- SE     10€

Mainboard Sockel 775 Asus P5N SLI- SE     25€

Grafikkarte 8800 GTS 320 MB   50 €

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 800mhz  2x 1 GB OCZ Platinium CL4-4-15   45 €

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 1066mhz 2x 2GB OCZ Platinium CL 5-5-18 (Absolut neu nur eine Woche in Betrieb da ich dachte eine neue Grafikkarte seie ausreichend Neupreiswert 90€)     80€

CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E4300   35 €


Desweiteren hätte ich noch ein Paar Games im Angebot

Call of Duty Modern Warfare  20 €
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars 15 €
Age of Empires 3 10 €
Pro Evolution Soccer 6 10 €
Battlefield 2142 15€

viel spaß beim bieten auf das ich viel verkauft bekomme 

grüße Evil


----------

